# How do you inform your regular customers of price increases?



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Show them something like this!

http://www.honey.com/honey-industry/honey-industry-statistics/unit-honey-prices-by-month-retail/


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

When they call for the next order, honor the current price, but congratulate them on their fortuitous timing as they get to take advantage of the sale prices which are just getting ready to end.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

I would rather show them the pictures of the beekeepers in south africa working hard for their money some one posted a short while back.
Mike


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

mgstei1 said:


> Show them something like this!
> 
> http://www.honey.com/honey-industry/honey-industry-statistics/unit-honey-prices-by-month-retail/


If I show them that they will want to pay less. Geez. 

I change each year with the new crop if needed. I figure it is based on last years expenses and not what I need this month. I do raise when no one else around has honey and they are all trying to buy bulk from me.


----------

